# Learn how to fly cast and tie



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

I spent the entire weekend at Bass Pro Shops getting fly stuff and found out that every saturday at 10a.m they give fly lessons (have to check inside before going out) Brian (guy working at the time) said 3 to 5 people usually show up and you can get a lot of one-on-one time.

Also on saturday at 2pm they do fly tieing demostrations and explain stuff and on wednesday nights at 7pm they hold fly tieing lessons which you can either bring your on vise in or use theirs 

I'm going to check it out in a couple of weeks and let ya'll know if it helps.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

You should also join your local fly club. I think around you its the Backcountry Flyfisher Association. Should be more educational than Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Fuzzy_Bruce (May 19, 2007)

Which BPS would that be?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I assume Orlando


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

yep its orlando, but i'm sure they all do


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

According to the web site at Orlando Fly Fisherman they do a two hour casting class every 3rd Saturday (this Saturday) from 10am-12pm. All fly rods are supplied or bring your own. This is where I'll be saturday. ;D I'm driving from Osteen. Who wants a ride?


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

Orlando Outfitters is awesome, they just finished up a nice sale on lamiglas rods.

for the fly casting lessons i think they're 50 bucks a piece b/c i was thinking of doing the 3 course class, which sounds pretty good off they're website.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

This is at Orlando Flyfisherman on Orange Ave across from lake Ivanhoe.Just called them, its a freebee


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Lamiglass are prob. the worst rods you could possibly buy...............STAY AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> According to the web site at Orlando Fly Fisherman they do a two hour casting class every 3rd Saturday (this Saturday) from 10am-12pm. All fly rods are supplied or bring your own. This is where I'll be saturday. ;D  I'm driving from Osteen. Who wants a ride?


You are closer to Titusville Fly Fisherman. Check their site. They have fly tying classes some thursday nights and I believe they are free as well.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Lamiglass are prob. the worst rods you could possibly buy...............STAY AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Please explain? I don't follow. Are there certain brands or models that are Lamiglass? How can you tell? What is the effect of Lamiglass?


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

> This is at Orlando Flyfisherman on Orange Ave across from lake Ivanhoe.Just called them, its a freebee



thats cool i guess i was looking at a different one let me know how it is, i would join you but i'll be in north carolina skiing


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have yet had a problem with my kayak lamiglas rod. the only thing i don't care for it is that its a heavier rod and jt at orlando outfitters said that. it was designed mainly for guys fishing out in texas. I wanted the bait caster but settled for the spinning (7'6" 10lbs to 25lbs) and so far so good. 

I also picked up an 8ft'r off of ebay and used it as a drop shot rod for bassin and it worked out great except its hard to fish that big of a pole out of a 12ft john boat.

Lamiglas are the blanks i plan on using when i start making my own rods and they have a lifetime warranty. Its not as good as the warranty TFO has for their rods but its better than the rest.


let us know which lamiglas rods your referring too. B/c your the first person i have heard say anything bad about them


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I guess some people like Lamiglass Rods......I just dont know any. I have been learning to build rods for the last few months, and all my opinions are based on my observations and the advice of MANY experienced rod builders and flyfisherman. They are heavy as hell, and I think (fly rods only and I havent tried others) they cast like complete crap. Just shop around all the rod building websites. You can find killer deals on blanks. I got a 4 piece 7wt 9' fly rod I am building right now that casts very well. I think it is in the 60,000,000 modulous (sp?) range on clearance for $30. I think it is made by Forecast. Lifetime warranty and all that. Blank, guides, seat, cork grip with fighting butt, total around $125 or so. If you are going to use a Lamiglass rod I guarantee it will just be for learning on as you will want better. We all have our opinions on what we like......this is mine. And again I am only talking about their fly rods as I have never used any of their other rods. Check out Hook and Hackle or The Mud Hole.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > Lamiglass are prob. the worst rods you could possibly buy...............STAY AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Please explain? I don't follow. Are there certain brands or models that are Lamiglass? How can you tell? What is the effect of Lamiglass?


Lamiglass is a brand on the extreme low end of rod blanks.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

i haven't used their fly rods yet so i'll have to check it out


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

what types of blanks are you currently using?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I had a good deal on a Forecast blank. High modulous graphite, made in China. So far it seems great. My next rod will be prob a Sage Z-Axis or a Loomis. Depends what I get a good deal on. Like I said. I dont know about the spinning or casting rods, but Lamiglass flyrods suck the big one!!


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

We should get together and see if we can meet up with the manufactors and test and compare the rods, would be fun


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I went to Orlando Flyfisherman this morning. I was the only one there. I received some one on one instruction to fix my bad habits and picked up an additional 20' in casting length . In addition to the casting class they also do fly tying classes. Check them out-well worth the time. ;D


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks for the report i'll probably be up there next week, hopefully they'll show me the right way to tie my leaders.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I take the easy way out and use a tapered leader. When it gets short I tie on a short section of 10# line.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Building your own leaders is by far the way to go.. You can customize your leaders for wind, water clarity, fly sizes, ect.....Plus you can build a million leaders with the material you would buy with the money it would cost for just a few pre-made leaders. Tie enough and they become really easy. Just one of the thousands of was you can improve yourself and make your flyfishing customized for you.


----------

